# Denim Rag Quilt



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I just finished this quilt this weekend, when I got the denim it was all the same shade, I washed it using different amounts of bleach to get the shades it is now.
bopeep


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

The link didnt work


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

can ya post the link again? this one does not work.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Got it working.... just had to copy and paste dif parts of the link lol try this one...

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x129/gran-gran/Quilts016.jpg

Looks great!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks TxCloverAngel, I did finally get it to work.
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How cute, you bleached all that? Wow!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks very cozy!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Did you start with blue jean denim?
How did it turn to that pretty rust color, rather than bleached out blue?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Again, I started out with the darker of the rust color, washed part of it with no bleach, then as I said bleached the rest. I found it at Walmart on the $1.00 table. I bought 10 yards of it, so I have plenty of it, so I can play some more.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks for explaining bopeep, I was expecting blue also.

It really is pretty.

Angie


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

You inspired me to look into rag quilts and now I've got a few of questions if you don't mind: did you use a batting? have some corduroy and was thinking about using that and wool for the back fabric...anythoughts on that? some of the sites suggest washing these at the laundrymat instead of the home machine, has lint been a problem? if selling do you think these are better left lap size or go to twin bed for kids? Thanks


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Liese, no I didn't use batting, I don't really think you need it in this quilt. I think your idea about corduroy and wool would work good. I did wash my quilt at home, but suggest going to the laundrymat, because they really do have a lot of lint. I think lap quilts would be a good size to sell. With all the clipping you have to do you might look into buying a set of rag quilt clippers, I have a set made by Fiskars that I got from Jo-anns, I just love them. If you would like check out the link below, it will tell you how to make the quilt.
Thanks,
bopeep
http://www.gloryquilts.com/patterns/denim.htm


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link BoPeep! I have a big stack of old denims and hated to throw them out. I'm going to use them for a quilt! Thanks!!!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

That was a very helpful link. Why aren't people using pinking shears to start the ragged edge process? Maybe not deep enough, hmm. I am cutting out my denim squares from recycled denim dress material that isn't as heavy as jeans. Only another 30 some squares to go!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That's really nice. I'm sure that'll be one comfy quilt when winter sets in.


----------

